# Worldmark & RCI Account Question



## Piscesqueen (Sep 24, 2010)

I know I keep bugging you tuggers and I'm sorry but I have more dumb questions.....

I just recently purchased my first (but not last) WM credits. I already have and RCI points acct. so will I need to pay for a second acct. for the weeks side of RCI or is it just the one account?

Also, if I'm Platinum, will that be on both points and weeks side or do I have to pay twice for each?

TIA, 
Piscesqueen


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Sep 24, 2010)

As my DI once told me...no such thing as a dumb question...and then immediately berated me for asking a stupid question.  Guess that was a completely different type of question though that fine distinction was lost on me at the time.  Oh well, everyone should do some time under a helmet.


Sadly, I'm clueless on this subject but the smart people will fill in behind me. 

One comment though...what are you doing online at 0210???  you should be :zzz:


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 24, 2010)

I have a traditional floating week added to my WM based II account

due to the peculiarity of points I wouold imagine that you will need to add your week to your WM.RCI account . . .     YMMV


----------



## Piscesqueen (Sep 24, 2010)

Rob&Carol Q said:


> As my DI once told me...no such thing as a dumb question...and then immediately berated me for asking a stupid question.  Guess that was a completely different type of question though that fine distinction was lost on me at the time.  Oh well, everyone should do some time under a helmet.
> 
> 
> Sadly, I'm clueless on this subject but the smart people will fill in behind me.
> ...



This is hilarious and had me cracking up:hysterical: :rofl: 

I'm a night owl big time; I almost never sleep....darn insomnia  

Old habits die hard from working graveyard shifts for too long  

Thanks for making me smile and laugh!!


----------



## Piscesqueen (Sep 24, 2010)

Rent_Share said:


> I have a traditional floating week added to my WM based II account
> 
> due to the peculiarity of points I wouold imagine that you will need to add your week to your WM.RCI account . . .     YMMV



Thanks for the input on this!!

Much appreciated


----------



## LLW (Sep 24, 2010)

Piscesqueen said:


> I know I keep bugging you tuggers and I'm sorry but I have more dumb questions.....
> 
> I just recently purchased my first (but not last) WM credits. I already have and RCI points acct. so will I need to pay for a second acct. for the weeks side of RCI or is it just the one account?
> 
> ...



With WM, you can't get RCI Points with resale credits. So you can only get RCI Weeks with it. 

I am not familiar with whether people who have both Points and Weeks have to pay 2 sets of dues. Or if they have one RCI Points Only timeshare, and one that is RCI Weeks Only, do they pay 2 dues. And I think that is your question.


----------



## Piscesqueen (Sep 24, 2010)

*I'm Confusing; sorry!*



LLW said:


> With WM, you can't get RCI Points with resale credits. So you can only get RCI Weeks with it.



Yeah, I understand that totally but what I'm trying to ask is if I need both an RCI Weeks (for my WM credits) account AND my RCI Points account (for my RCI Pts)?



LLW said:


> I am not familiar with whether people who have both Points and Weeks have to pay 2 sets of dues. Or if they have one RCI Points Only timeshare, and one that is RCI Weeks Only, do they pay 2 dues. And I think that is your question.



LOL, yeah that's what I'm asking. I know I make it sound like a confusing mess; I apologize 

I'm wondering if I will have to pay 2 RCI dues for both weeks and points? And, since I'm a platinum member, would I have to pay 2 platinum dues as well (although I don't really see too much of a benefit for it on the weeks side)?

Thanks all of you so far who have helped. I'm sorry for being such a "Bugga Boo!"


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Sep 24, 2010)

PicesQueen,

Because I am not personally a Worldmark Credits Owner access to the Worldmarktheclub.com is not available to me as a non-owner. But, you as a Credits  Owner should be able to register and access information about RCI Exchange in the Blue Area on the lefthand side of the website once you are registered. worldmarktheclub.com/

It is my current understanding that Worldmark Credit owners, like Wyndham Point owners have an Exchange Membership fee paid for by Worldmark or Wyndham.  

Meanwhile, according to RCI's Disclosures Guide, Membership in the RCI Points Exchange Program includes Membership in the RCI Weeks Exchange Program. But, as far as I can tell the reverse of that equation is not available to Members of the RCI Weeks Exchange Program.

That would mean that if Worldmark or Wyndham is in fact paying for your RCI Weeks account that payment does not cover an RCI Points Exchange Membership Account. 

Apparently, you must continue to pay for your RCI Points Account.  

RCI Documents and Disclosure Guide for Weeks and Points


----------



## LLW (Sep 24, 2010)

Goofyhobbie said:


> PicesQueen,
> 
> Because I am not personally a Worldmark Credits Owner access to the Worldmarktheclub.com is not available to me as a non-owner. But, you as a Credits  Owner should be able to register and access information about RCI Exchange in the Blue Area on the lefthand side of the website once you are registered. worldmarktheclub.com/
> 
> ...



....in which case, you should be able to add WM to the Weeks side of your current Points account, and have no second set of dues, regular or Platinum.

The question, then, is whether you would be able to search RCI on line without having a deposit, by using the WM/RCI interface inside your WM account.
Visible RCI


----------

